# Wally rejected from Petco grooming appointment due to "uncombable" mats



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Needless to say, this pissed me off to no end. 

Wally does NOT have mats that have to be cut off. No. 

So I asked mom to go to Lowe's get a shower head with an extension on it. She found one, I put it in when I watched Wally.

Combed out the "uncombable" mats. Give the dog a bath myself. Now I can do it in the fall/winter since I don't have to be outside to bathe him.

You'll never have to see Wallys "uncombable" mats ever again, Petco. Be happy.

I know I am. And to think I've been on here defending Petco groomers when some talk smack about them. 

I can't believe she said that. Of course, the way I saw her "combing" his coat when I picked him up was...less than ideal. Do not imply I don't take care of the dog. Yes, he has long hair, yes, I brought him in because his coat wasn't perfect. If it was...why would I bring him in? To give you an easy $55?

If an amateur like me with a $6 comb can do it, why can't she? I don't care if she hasn't done their grooming training. I'm basically a bather too since that's all I do. No problem here. 

Whatever. Wally's nice and good smelling and fluffy and soft again.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

NICE! 

I'm guessing she didn't want to do the work related to combing him out properly. Too much for her? I've done pwd's and hairy border collies who were nasty and gotten almost all the mats out with a bit of work. The border collie had rolled in cowpies the day before and they'd dried into her coat along with straw from the barn - 4 or 5 cups of dirt and crud/sticks came out of her and she went home white and fluffy again. 

Glad he's feeling clean again, sometimes it's nicer to do your own job. Finding the home based groomer is sometimes well worth it.

Lana


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

That is not cool, what does she think a groomer does? Our petco grooming was rated best in town, they are pretty darn good. I couldn't imagine a groomer saying no due to mats.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, and this way, I know exactly what's being used on him because I can buy/order it myself.

Like this shampoo I got that has Lavender and Mint in it. It worked great on him. 

And he's so good and patient, it's a pleasure to bathe him. Now the blow dryer...that's a different story LOL, he hasn't come to grips with this gun-shaped thing shooting hot air at him and making and awful sound


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

The groomers where I work just add $10 for every extra 15 mins it takes to brush out the dog beyond the first 15 mins.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> The groomers where I work just add $10 for every extra 15 mins it takes to brush out the dog beyond the first 15 mins.


Even that seems a little ridiculous to me... but the one long coated dog I owned (Cocker Spaniel), I did all her own grooming. She never really looked 'pretty', and by grooming I mean my 15 year old self would take the Oster to her and shave her down in the summer, so really, I am saying I don't have groomer experience.

When I did inquire to a groomer, (just being nosey), they set the price based on the dog. They take a look at your dog, find out what you want done, then quote you. 

I don't know, but this seems like a better method? At least you know what your getting/paying for and the groomer is getting paid for the work.

KB... thats pretty shitty. I'd write a not so nice note to Petco, but *shrug*. Send Wally to NH, I will bathe him and comb out all that beautiful fluff!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Well most of the dogs that take more than 15 minutes of brushing ARE really badly matted. We have one guy who owns a shih tzu that he INSISTS be kept in show coat but he NEVER brushes his dog! Linda, the one who typically does the brushing before the bath, said that she absolutely hates brushing that dog because she feels like she is torturing the poor thing trying to comb out all those mats. Its taken her an hour before to get the dog completely brushed out.


----------



## Blue_Heeler (Jul 31, 2011)

+two said:


> When I did inquire to a groomer, (just being nosey), they set the price based on the dog. They take a look at your dog, find out what you want done, then quote you.


Our prices (set by corporate so we have nothing to say about that) are based on the breed of the dog and what the customer wants done. Depending on the groomer/salon, sometimes the package can be.....creative? to get the customer the best price. My grooming salon is great about that. As far as poor Wally and his mats, I've never seen one of my bather-brusher's (if he wasn't getting a haircut then that's who probably would've been doing him) turn away a dog for some mats. If the customer wants the coat saved (so no shave down) then we're to charge for extra brushing. It just depends on how bad they were. But we wouldn't have sent him home for that.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Petco has never been a great company, IMO....I've never used their grooming services, but the rest of their services stink. So I would imagine the grooming would too. Plus the other petsomething I worked at saw several "I need this fixed Petco messed my dog up" grooms. Anyway, good for you for doing it yourself!!  A good many groomers won't brush mats out...they feel that it's too painful for the dog. I work for a lady who's like that. I, personally, don't mind brushing out some mats as long as the parents pay for it. I won't brush it out if it's pelted or in a very sensitive area...somehow I doubt Wally was pelted though.  You seem to take very good care of him. 

Also keep in mind that the ppl at the petsomethings don't really get paid for lots of brushing. Seeing as I worked for one of them, I do know about that.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

well, if they sent wally home what would they have done about iorek?! haha! he just spent 8 days in boarding and was beige. he was at the groomer today and is now super soft and fluffy and smelling great.  it took 5 hours (but the groomer doesn't dry him all at once because he hates it so she gives him breaks) and was 100 but totally worth every penny.


----------



## Blue_Heeler (Jul 31, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Petco has never been a great company, IMO....I've never used their grooming services, but the rest of their services stink. So I would imagine the grooming would too. Plus the other petsomething I worked at saw several "I need this fixed Petco messed my dog up" grooms. Anyway, good for you for doing it yourself!!  A good many groomers won't brush mats out...they feel that it's too painful for the dog. I work for a lady who's like that. I, personally, don't mind brushing out some mats as long as the parents pay for it. I won't brush it out if it's pelted or in a very sensitive area...somehow I doubt Wally was pelted though.  You seem to take very good care of him.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the ppl at the petsomethings don't really get paid for lots of brushing. Seeing as I worked for one of them, I do know about that.


And I've had plenty of customers say they needed their Petsmart groom job fixed. Every groomer is individual and judging someone based on where they work isn't fair or accurate to anyone.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Daenerys said:


> The groomers where I work just add $10 for every extra 15 mins it takes to brush out the dog beyond the first 15 mins.


I'd get screwed there too.

Wally takes longer than 15 min, just because that's the way his coat is. Even when it's in very good shape, it's poofy and coarse there's a LOT of it. I'd swear he was double coated if I didn't know Cotons aren't double-coated.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Blue_Heeler said:


> And I've had plenty of customers say they needed their Petsmart groom job fixed. Every groomer is individual and judging someone based on where they work isn't fair or accurate to anyone.


 I meant no offense with what I said...and I know perfectly well that you can't judge someone based off of where they work. I just have observed from personal experience that Petco doesn't seem to hire great groomers generally speaking, plus their other services stink, not to mention their prices on their products are at least $5 more than Petsmart, which is where I get a lot of my pet supplies. Doesn't mean that there isn't a great Petco groomer (or other type of employee for that matter) out there...actually I know one personally. Also, keep in mind that these observations only apply to my area...other areas may well be different

I wish there was a better way to communicate emotion behind words...it's so easy to misunderstand stuff on here...I know I do it all the time.

KB, Coton coats are notoriously difficult to care for and brush out...they have really cottony, fluffy, thick hair, as I'm sure you are well aware of.  Most groomers don't really want to spend all that extra time brushing on a coat like that...it's faster to just shave the mats out. Honestly, we lose money when we brush out lots and lots of mats (not saying Wally had a bunch of mats...just making a statement.  ) and while I personally am not all about the money, some groomers are. :-\ I think that's where you are hitting a problem.


----------



## Blue_Heeler (Jul 31, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I meant no offense with what I said...and I know perfectly well that you can't judge someone based off of where they work. I just have observed from personal experience that Petco doesn't seem to hire great groomers generally speaking, plus their other services stink, not to mention their prices on their products are at least $5 more than Petsmart, which is where I get a lot of my pet supplies. Doesn't mean that there isn't a great Petco groomer (or other type of employee for that matter) out there...actually I know one personally. *Also, keep in mind that these observations only apply to my area...other areas may well be different*
> 
> I wish there was a better way to communicate emotion behind words...it's so easy to misunderstand stuff on here...I know I do it all the time.


Right, exactly. Unfortunately people (not saying you specifically) start in on Petco sucks or Petsmart sucks and don't stop to clarify that they only can mean in their area. I work for one, my ex MIL worked for the other. I shop at the other one occasionally. I know firsthand that there are bad employees at other stores in my own company. I can't do anything about that. Except try to take the best care of my customers I can. My groomers happen to be very good.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

wow that would tick me off, too. My dogs have fluffy hair (not fur) and they do sometimes get mats. I brush them often and bathe them frequently, and still, they get mats. Our groomer charges $25 for everything, everytime. If its quick and easy, or if there are extra mats, its never been more than that. I guess we are just lucky? 
I do the best I can with mats, I have bought a dematting brush, and try to get them when they are tiny to prevent big mats from forming. If a big one gets going, I cut it lengthwise and comb it out. If its one I cant get out, when we go to the groomer I show her where it is.
There have been a couple times when there was a big mat, like under a leg, that she had to shave or cut out, and then the dog needed a shorter cut all over, to make her look even. 

My sister has had good luck with our local petsmart, but we did not. the first and only time we went there, they took a gouge right off zoey's snout, and when I inquired, they told me I had done it before she came in!!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My toy Poodle went to Petco with good results. (the groomer did her Continental for me several times) Her groomer has moved out of state, though, so we have to find a new one. We went to her, specifically, due to her having a Poodle herself that she kept in a similar trim.

I make a point of dematting my dog myself, if there are any. (rare, but sometimes one slips in in an armpit) I do this before they go in to be groomed.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am probably going to tick alot of people off...but as a groomer, I have to add my 2cents. First, I am sorry that this happened and glad that you were able to take care of it yourself at home and Wally is feeling great now. It should not take longer than 15 minutes to brush out clean, small dogs like a cotton, even in full coat. If it takes longer than that, there are matts and I should be paid accordingly. If I base my prices on a time spent on a dog, then brushing for an additional 10-15 minutes certainly adds up over 5-10 dogs a day if even half of those dogs take the longer time. If just 5 dogs in one day, took 10 minutes longer to brush out, thats an additional hour...I have other dogs to groom on a timely basis, and now I am running behind. Add in the wear and tear on my body. Brushing is a repetitive motion. Its not a big deal to brush out your own dog at home every few days even if it takes you an hour..But I do this for a living..I am brushing out 10-15 dogs a day, 5 or more days a week. I have tendonitis, the beginnings of carpal tunnel, as do most other groomers that have been grooming for any length of time. It is NOT a groomers job to dematt dogs. It is our job to do as you request to the best of our ability, taking into consideration your dog, your dog's coat type, etc. and all while not causing pain to your dog. (I am not saying Wally was matted, I don't know, didn't feel his coat, but I believe you when you say he wasn't as I know you work hard on him.) It is also not a groomers job to groom every dog that makes an appt. I have turned people and dogs away for various reasons, and thats my right. I can understand your frustration, but from a groomer's point of view I would ask you to see it from our side. It could just be that the groomer/bather wasn't experienced enough to brush thru matts..a bather certainly isn't. An inexperienced groomer would not necessarily be able to tell the difference between light matting and severe matting or even just a long, dirty "wadded" up coton coat thats been out having a dog good time. ;-) That is where finding an experience groomer will be a Godsend for you and Wally. Oh, and I too charge an additional fee if the dog is matted and cannot be brushed out in 15 minutes or less, and its never been less than a $10 charge, and I will only do that to each dog once. After that, they get cut down. I am not in the business of pulling and tugging on dogs and hurting them, and I don't have all day to work on one dog. JMO's as a professional groomer. Sorry if any pet owners are offended, I mean none.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh I know groomers don't have it easy. 

Believe me, I felt it giving Wally a bath, and feel it when I comb him out, etc. I need to break down and get a table too..that would help. It was times like that, I'm glad Wally's the only dog LOL. The other dogs would definitely have to be the wet-them-up-and-send-them-running-in-the-backyard-to-dry kind of dogs 

A good groomer certainly earns their money. 

If it ever took me an hour to just comb Wally's coat, even now with it getting all thick, I know I done failed somewhere! I'm not as fast as 15 minutes, but still...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i completely agree with charging extra for extra time. 

iorek is not usually matted when he goes to the groomer (he goes every 2 months or so) but he usually does have tons of fur to be brushed out. i am glad to pay whatever the groomer quotes me. she does a wonderful job and i trust her completely with him.

kblover, i am not sure i would be able to keep up with a coton's coat. it sounds like tons of work!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

+two said:


> Even that seems a little ridiculous to me... but the one long coated dog I owned (Cocker Spaniel), I did all her own grooming. She never really looked 'pretty', and by grooming I mean my 15 year old self would take the Oster to her and shave her down in the summer, so really, I am saying I don't have groomer experience.
> 
> When I did inquire to a groomer, (just being nosey), they set the price based on the dog. They take a look at your dog, find out what you want done, then quote you.
> 
> ...


Why is that ridiculous? You don't think groomers should get paid for the time they spend on a dog?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I think groomers should get paid extra for the matted dogs. I am not a professional groomer but do my own two Schnauzer/Poodle mixes. One is easy. The other one is a living nightmare!  I swear he becomes severely matted just looking cross-ways at him! Lol! I do mean if someone pets him for a little while.....there is a new mat. If I had to groom my own mat prone dog and was getting paid to do so......I would charge time and a half!  (Wally- so sorry they turned you away! I am sure you are a good dog for the groomers!)


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Why is that ridiculous? You don't think groomers should get paid for the time they spend on a dog?


I *do* believe groomers should get paid for the time they spend on a dog. However, I would not feel comfortable dropping off my dog (if I had a dog that needed grooming) to someone who said "I don't know, but I will be charging you $10 for every extra 10 minutes I spend brushing." Surely an experienced groomer can look and touch my dog and determine _approximately_ how much time it would take and quote me accordingly.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Why is that ridiculous? You don't think groomers should get paid for the time they spend on a dog?


If she's taking a longer time because I've not maintained the coat sufficiently, causing her to do more work than normal (like taking out heavy mats or the dog is filthy), then yeah, she/the shop should get more. 

If she's taking longer because she's not as good with cottony coats as she is smoother coats...meh. Why should I pay more not because it actually takes longer, but because she's not efficient/as skilled? If a skilled groomer can get it combed in 15 min, and this one takes 35 with the coat in the same condition, why should I pay more for less efficiently rendered service? That's backwards. I should pay more for the girl that got it done lighting fast and well done. That's skill. That's worth $$$$.

And if she knows what a Coton actually is...I might have to marry her lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

KBLover..........you do have a very legitimate point there!


----------

